

C.I.A. Employees Face New Inquiry Amid Clashes on Detention Program - intslack
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/05/us/new-inquiry-into-cia-employees-amid-clashes-over-interrogation-program.html

======
dlinder
"The committee has spent several years working on a voluminous report about
the detention and interrogation program, and according to one official
interviewed in recent days, C.I.A. officers went as far as gaining access to
computer networks used by the committee to carry out its investigation."

------
camperman
Nitpick time: CIA is properly called CIA not "the CIA" much as Ukraine should
not be called "the Ukraine."

